# Need help! Rollfast? What year and make is this bicycle?



## 41caddy

Just picked up this bicycle. Anyone know what it is and possibly the year. No headbadge. 28" wheels. Rollfast? Check out the home made chainguard. Number stamped on bottom bracket R23677. Diff. #'s also stamped on seat tube.


----------



## twowheelfan

*the erial number location is like iver johnson.*

does it have three holes for headbadge? (9 o'clock, 2 o'clock and 6 o'clock approx)
the sprocket is like rollfast, maybe added later by the guy who fabbed the guard?


----------



## 41caddy

I only see two holes for the head badge. 3 and 6 o'clock


----------



## 41caddy

correction, 9 and 3 o'clock


----------



## twowheelfan

*not an IJ then...*

i have had zep bikes from the hp snyder/ rollfast family and no serial numbers on the seat tube. i havent seen in person, the bikes from 1936 and earlier so i dont know. sorry. but the 9 and 3 position is good for rollfast/ athlete etc. i dont know of any other mfgs that put their serial numbers on the seat tube? except the swedish crescent and maybe other europeans maybe canadian?


----------



## rustyspoke66

That bike looks familiar, I picked this one up a while ago and it needed a lot of work. Your bike was made by H.P. Snyder for D.P. Harris then branded as Rollfast, Blue Ribbon, gold Medal, Princeton, Roamer, Black Beauty or maybe Hawthorne and others. Basically H.P.Snyder was the company who manufactured the frames and D.P.Harris was a distributor who's main brand was Rollfast. If your rear hub is a Morrow that would be a good clue as to what year it was manufactured. I believe the pre 1930 hubs had patent dates and the 1930 and newer hubs had a date code which had a letter like A, B, C....... and a 1, 2, 3 or 4. The letters = A=1930, B=1931 and so on. Hope I got that right but I'm sure some one here will correct me if incorrect. One last thing is your rims, I have the same ones on my bike and they will take a 27X1-3/8" tire which I think looks pretty good. Good luck with your bike and let me know if I can help.


----------



## rustyspoke66

One more thing, the serial# on the seat tube might have been added at a later date. The only other bike made in the USA I know of with the serial# in that location is a Iver Johnson and your bike is not a Iver Johnson.


----------



## 41caddy

*still stumped*

WOW!!!! What a nice looking bike! Love the patina. I did find some number stamped on the bottom bracket. R23677 as well as the numbers on the seat tube. Rear hub is a morrow,    well atleast the coaster brake arm is. Where on the hub is it stamped? In the middle? It's a bit rusty. I will try to uncover it. Thank you!!


----------



## rustyspoke66

I found some pictures that might help. It's kind of funny when you start digging what you find. I didn't realize the rims are a G&J rim.









This is what the hub should look like


----------



## rustyspoke66

Sorry, one more note. I don't think I answered your question. Your bike is circa 1930 and the only bike in the catalog with that chain ring was the Overland. Of course there might have been other bikes with that chainring but that's the only one I could find.


----------



## 41caddy

*WOW! Only on the CABE!!!*

You are a wealth of knowledge. Very impressed!!! Same chain ring, wheels, etc... That has to be the same bike. An Overland. Now she has an identity.Thank you so much rustyspoke66!!!!!!


----------



## Luckykat32

rustyspoke66 said:


> I found some pictures that might help. It's kind of funny when you start digging what you find. I didn't realize the rims are a G&J rim.





Does that mean the rims on your bike & the "Overland" are clinchers?


----------



## 41caddy

Yes, I think both are the same. Clinchers.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Yep, it's true they are both clinchers and take a modern 27X1-3/8" tire. I just missed another pair of these rims at the Iron Ranch swap.


----------



## 41caddy

*clincher rims*

rustyspoke66, where can I find tires that fit these wheels? 27X1 3/8"...Thank you in advance, 41caddy


----------



## rustyspoke66

You will probably need to special order them from your local bike shop. the tires I used are a Club Roost/Cross Terran 27X1-3/8". Or just google it. http://www.google.com/products/cata...ei=niV9TrPQFc3HsQKaueFG&sqi=2&ved=0CCkQ8wIwAA


----------



## rustyspoke66

One more thought on a headbadge for your bike, I have this Overland badge that is NOS 40.00 shipped. Not sure why but it looks better in person.


----------



## axsepul

sweet bike but burn the chainguard


----------



## bricycle

axsepul said:


> sweet bike but burn the chainguard




Actually, that's really not bad for a "Home-made" chainguard.... is out of place on this bike tho-


----------



## Rayofsonshine2

*Headed for the crusher*

Went to the junk yard to look at a 60 Schwinn Traveler and while there the scrap metal guy asked if I wanted an old bike frame for 15 cents a pound before he sent it to the crusher? Here is what I got. It has an Athlete head badge and the serial number ins 171525X. Any Idea what year it is? Looks one of the Harris/Snyder bike to me.


----------



## WEAKFISH

My guess is 1938 to 1940....15 cents per pound!!! Great score there!!


----------



## Rayofsonshine2

*Thanks for the quick Reply.*

No all I need is a Pic of what it should be and parts.


----------



## 41caddy

*athlete*

Frame looks like a Hawthorne/Rollfast zep bicycle. 1936. I think it was called a sportsman. They came without a tank and rear carrier. I'll post a pic of one I have.


----------



## Rayofsonshine2

*Headed for the crusher*

Thanks 41Caddy, I look forward to the Pic.


----------

